# MPEG4 DOWN - Nation (RE: Loss of all mpeg4 in Detroit area??)



## Rew452 (Aug 17, 2006)

Any one else having this problem? Have restarted HR20 but still nothing. Sat signals are fine

Rew


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm in NY and I lost mine too.


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm in Miami, and I lost mine as well (on both HR20 and H20 receivers I have).

Possible MPEG 4 software upgrade on the transmission end?

Let's hope so....maybe will get rid of the annoying 8mm stuttering, strobing effect.

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## Volrog (Jan 27, 2006)

All Nashville mpeg4 channels are gone.


----------



## DFWKDFE2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

same here in Dallas TX


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Obviously none of you have seen Independence Day... :lol:

Someone call Jeff Goldblum


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Im In Ft. Lauderdale Have Lost Mpeg 4 Too......did 2 Resets Before Smart Enpough To Come Online......help Earl Whats Going On?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Glad it's not just me lol. Dallas here, too.


----------



## DFWKDFE2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

Has anyone tried to call direct TV I am still on hold


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I get hd locals from the charlotte nc market. all of my hd locals are gone to on my hr20 and my h20. OTA signals are fine except for wsoc channel 9.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Could D* be switching the MPEG4 stream over to one of the new satellites?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> Could D* be switching the MPEG4 stream over to one of the new satellites?


Doubtful it would be done at this time of day. That sort of stuff makes more sense at 3am. Most definitely something is broken (hopefully temporarily).


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeARL??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## clarkjrmac (Aug 19, 2006)

Washington DC locals are not coming in either.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks like it may be SD recording tonight...ugh we're so spoiled lol.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Doubtful it would be done at this time of day. That sort of stuff makes more sense at 3am. Most definitely something is broken (hopefully temporarily).


Why would only the MPEG4 streams break? Don't they come in from a number of various sources? It seems strange everyone would lose all the MPEG4 channels.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Anyone figure out if these are locals coming from 99 or 103 or both?



jaywdetroit said:


> Why would only the MPEG4 streams break? Don't they come in from a number of various sources? It seems strange everyone would lose all the MPEG4 channels.


Because nothing but MPEG4 comes from the 99 and 103 sats.


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Chicago dead too!

FWIW - Chicago locals come from 103


----------



## mckeemike505 (May 11, 2006)

St. Louis as well


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm telling you...this sounds like an MPEG 4 software upgrade....they probably figured that it would not matter as much not being primetime and all.

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Anyone figure out if these are locals coming from 99 or 103 or both?
> 
> Because nothing but MPEG4 comes from the 99 and 103 sats.


oh. Ug.

I think Detroit gets everything from 103. I bet an alien ate the satellite.


----------



## Volrog (Jan 27, 2006)

I called D* they think my dish is out of alignment and want to send out a tech. They have no idea what is going on.


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

Volrog said:


> I called D* they think my dish is out of alignment and want to send out a tech. They have no idea what is going on.


What a shock, eh?

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Volrog said:


> I called D* they think my dish is out of alignment and want to send out a tech. They have no idea what is going on.


That is just sad.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Volrog said:


> I called D* they think my dish is out of alignment and want to send out a tech. They have no idea what is going on.


Don't...it's obviously national.


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

roguebjp said:


> I'm telling you...this sounds like an MPEG 4 software upgrade....they probably figured that it would not matter as much not being primetime and all.
> 
> Bernardo in Miami


Have they ever done such a thing in the middle of the day like this? Sounds like perhaps hardware failure somewhere. I wonder how long it takes D* to get their backup systems running in event of a failure.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Volrog said:


> I called D* they think my dish is out of alignment and want to send out a tech. They have no idea what is going on.


as I was about to ask if D* has a place to post known issues on their website. LOL - Their CSRs don't even know.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Not working in Philly either.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Channels on 103: http://www.lyngsat.com/hd/space1.html

Channels on 99: http://www.lyngsat.com/hd/space2.html


----------



## jhindmon (Sep 27, 2006)

Houston is down also ...


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Channels on 103: http://www.lyngsat.com/hd/space1.html
> 
> Channels on 99: http://www.lyngsat.com/hd/space2.html


I've been meaning to ask every time someone puts up those links....where's Miami? It's not on either list, and we get MPEG 4 locals.

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Looking like some issue with 103...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Looking like some issue with 103...


Not just 103. Nashville MPEG4 HD's are out and they're on 99.


----------



## jhindmon (Sep 27, 2006)

maybe we should change the topic of this thread. Way more than detroit is affected -- folks will just start creating new threads ...


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Not just 103. Nashville MPEG4 HD's are out and they're on 99.


Must be an uplink problem?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mine is down as well...
I sent an email to see what is going on...

I'll let you know.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

eARL , U DA MAN


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

d*S RECORDING NOW SAYS WE ARE EXPERIENCING TECHNICAL DIFFICULTIES.......IM GUESSING THEY HAVE A CLUE NOW

THNK G-D FOR EARL AND THIS SITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

roguebjp said:


> I've been meaning to ask every time someone puts up those links....where's Miami? It's not on either list, and we get MPEG 4 locals.
> 
> Bernardo in Miami


Those lists aren't accurate.

Miami/Ft. Lauderdale and West Palm Beach are all on 99.


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

ONE more reason why they need to activate OTA....at least those people with antennas would not be affected by these unforseen problems.

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## Rew452 (Aug 17, 2006)

jhindmon said:


> maybe we should change the topic of this thread. Way more than detroit is affected -- folks will just start creating new threads ...


I don't think I can change it once it is posted. Did not realize the magnitude of the outage.

Must be at the uplink site, Can't imagine any software upgrade during ebening hours.

Rew


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Those lists aren't accurate.
> 
> Miami/Ft. Lauderdale and West Palm Beach are all on 99.


Thank you runner! Someone should let the peoople at Lyngat know about this (and perhaps other innacuracies) so that they can update their lists.

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## kcb2 (Nov 9, 2006)

I called and waited on hold (I was surprised I got through in ~10 min considering how widespread the problem is). After being transfered to a technical support dude he said they know there is an issue, not sure what it is yet. They didn't have an ETA.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok, I Hung Up From Hold Based On Your Call


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Rew452 said:


> I don't think I can change it once it is posted. Did not realize the magnitude of the outage.
> 
> Must be at the uplink site, Can't imagine any software upgrade during ebening hours.
> 
> Rew


I changed the title.

Also as for the call centers... you have to remember that at least here in the Central Time Zone... most people are commuting home...

Mountain and Pacific are still at work.

So primarily it is the Eastern Time zone, is most likely at home... but eating dinner..


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

so earl, are you intimating this is a software upgrade? and why would that cause an outage as opposed to all our other upgrades?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

jheda said:


> so earl, are you intimating this is a software upgrade? and why would that cause an outage as opposed to all our other upgrades?


Intimating? 

I doubt this has anything to do with the rollout of the newest update.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

sorry....lawyerspeak...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jheda said:


> so earl, are you intimating this is a software upgrade? and why would that cause an outage as opposed to all our other upgrades?


Not at all... this has nothing to do with the receivers.

From the email I just got... things should be returning to normal very shortly


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Intimating?
> 
> I doubt this has anything to do with the rollout of the newest update.


intimate verb [ trans. ] imply or hint [with clause ] : he had already intimated that he might not be able to continue. • state or make known : Mr. Hutchison has intimated his decision to retire.

Point...he actually used the word correctly. 

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

And with that... They are at least back on in Chicago


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Intimating?
> 
> I doubt this has anything to do with the rollout of the newest update.


in·ti·mate2 (nt-mt) Pronunciation Key 
tr.v. in·ti·mat·ed, in·ti·mat·ing, in·ti·mates 
To make known subtly and indirectly; hint. See Synonyms at suggest. 
To announce; proclaim


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

roguebjp said:


> intimate |?int??m?t| verb [ trans. ] imply or hint [with clause ] : he had already intimated that he might not be able to continue. • state or make known : Mr. Hutchison has intimated his decision to retire.
> 
> Point...he actually used the word correctly.
> 
> Bernardo in Miami


lmao...I had to look it up, too.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

roguebjp said:


> intimate verb [ trans. ] imply or hint [with clause ] : he had already intimated that he might not be able to continue. • state or make known : Mr. Hutchison has intimated his decision to retire.
> 
> Point...he actually used the word correctly.
> 
> Bernardo in Miami


But he didn't spell my name wrong 

Personally, I would have use "inferring" in place of "intimating".


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not at all... this has nothing to do with the receivers.
> 
> From the email I just got... things should be returning to normal very shortly


Don't keep us in the dark! 

Was this an accidental or deliberate outtage? (as in MPEG 4 upgrade)

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

roguebjp said:


> Don't keep us in the dark!
> 
> Was this an accidental or deliberate outtage? (as in MPEG 4 upgrade)
> 
> Bernardo in Miami


Obviously someone tripped over the power cord like in the movie PCU :lol:


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

Back on in Miami

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

ATL, GA locals are back!


----------



## Shemp (Dec 17, 2005)

Back on in Minneapolis as well.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

thx bernardo! and thx Earl for jumping on this!!!!!!


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And with that... They are at least back on in Chicago


Someone tripped on a cord in the server room and unplugged something, didn't they?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

roguebjp said:


> Don't keep us in the dark!
> 
> Was this an accidental or deliberate outtage? (as in MPEG 4 upgrade)
> 
> Bernardo in Miami


Don't know... Hopefully I'll get a little more later on...
I just got a mail saying it should be back up in a few minutes.


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

Back up in St. Louis now.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> Someone tripped on a cord in the server room and unplugged something, didn't they?


doh! Someone beat me to that conclusion...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> But he didn't spell my name wrong
> 
> Personally, I would have use "inferring" in place of "intimating".


Well, "inferring" would indicate that the poster was suggesting Earl had figured out something implied by his email; whereas "intimate" indicates that the poster was suggesting Earl was dropping a hint.

Subtle difference.


----------



## kcb2 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank god they made it back before primetime - I was thinking I was going to have to watch the Office in SD...


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

I believe it was a national mpeg4 upgrade that will result in all of our HR20's working perfectly from this moment on - no more freezes, lost recordings, DD dropouts, program deletions, etc.:lol:


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Well, "inferring" would indicate that the poster was suggesting Earl had figured out something implied by his email; whereas "intimate" indicates that the poster was suggesting Earl was dropping a hint.
> 
> Subtle difference.


exactly right

more importantly, mpeg 4 back up in ft lauderdale


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Baltimore back up. But the guide has changed. It was 2 hd, 2 sd, 11 hd, 11 sd, 13 hd and so on. But now it is 2 sd, 2 hd, 11 sd, 11 hd and so on.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

kcb2 said:


> I was thinking I was going to have to watch the Office in SD...


Heaven forbid


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Baltimore back up. But the guide has changed. It was 2 hd, 2 sd, 11 hd, 11 sd, 13 hd and so on. But now it is 2 sd, 2 hd, 11 sd, 11 hd and so on.


Interesting...


----------



## jhindmon (Sep 27, 2006)

up and running again in h-town.

Although now non-HD programming on the mpeg4 local seems to stretch? is this new or am i a retard?


----------



## Rew452 (Aug 17, 2006)

Me Too.......

Rew


----------



## Tippy16 (Oct 17, 2006)

I got nothing, restarted recorder still dead.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Baltimore back up. But the guide has changed. It was 2 hd, 2 sd, 11 hd, 11 sd, 13 hd and so on. But now it is 2 sd, 2 hd, 11 sd, 11 hd and so on.


I sure hope I don't get home and find this to be the case with my locals, that would suck. I like hitting 5 on my remote and going to 5 in HD immediately.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

sorry, runner, it appears to have switched down here too!!!!!!!

anyone know the etiology of the loss? (BETTER THEN INTIMATE)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Tippy16 said:


> I got nothing, restarted recorder still dead.


I had to change channels, but a restart should take care of that.

Give it a little time... It might have to be a local by local thing.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jheda said:


> sorry, runner, it appears to have switched down here too!!!!!!!
> 
> anyone know the etiology of the loss? (BETTER THEN INTIMATE)


I sure hope Miami is different than WPB then. lol

I don't leave work for another hour and then have a 30-45 minute drive home to find out. I'll be disappointed if that's the case.

Why in the world would you put the SD channel first on an HD Receiver?


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Baltimore back up. But the guide has changed. It was 2 hd, 2 sd, 11 hd, 11 sd, 13 hd and so on. But now it is 2 sd, 2 hd, 11 sd, 11 hd and so on.


It has changed to that here in Denver too. I hope they change it back. Very frustrating to hit 9 and go to the SD channel.


----------



## Tippy16 (Oct 17, 2006)

Tippy16 said:


> I got nothing, restarted recorder still dead.


Ok, I am back now...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> I sure hope Miami is different than WPB then. lol
> 
> I don't leave work for another hour and then have a 30-45 minute drive home to find out. I'll be disappointed if that's the case.
> 
> Why in the world would you put the SD channel first on an HD Receiver?





Knepster said:


> It has changed to that here in Denver too. I hope they change it back. Very frustrating to hit 9 and go to the SD channel.


That is probalby just a guide thing right now... 
It shouldn't effect any scheduled recordings....


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is probalby just a guide thing right now...
> It shouldn't effect any scheduled recordings....


I'm not worried about it affecting recordings, just annoyed that now I have to hit the number I want to go to then CH up to get to the HD channel instead of just hitting the number.


----------



## DFWKDFE2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

back on in Dallas TX!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Knepster said:


> I'm not worried about it affecting recordings, just annoyed that now I have to hit the number I want to go to then CH up to get to the HD channel instead of just hitting the number.


Ditto!

Especially since my Harmony 880 is set to go to 5, not 5 and then up.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Knepster said:


> I'm not worried about it affecting recordings, just annoyed that now I have to hit the number I want to go to then CH up to get to the HD channel instead of just hitting the number.


Same here in Philly. The only workaround is to take the local SD feeds off of your Favorite Channel Custom list, which I already did (since I never watch locals in SD, as I have my R10 box for locals in SD).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The problem with the HD's being 2nd in the list, will be corrected.
Just not sure how long it will take though.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Especially since my Harmony 880 is set to go to 5, not 5 and then up.


TIME TO MAKE A FAVORITES


----------



## toy4two (Aug 18, 2006)

Just switch over to the built in OTA tuners....


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The problem with the HD's being 2nd in the list, will be corrected.
> Just not sure how long it will take though.


That is good to hear...

Once again Earl you help my blood pressure lower.


----------



## Tippy16 (Oct 17, 2006)

HD's are first again in Cincy


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Tippy16 said:


> HD's are first again in Cincy


Wow, D* is finally on the ball. lol


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The problem with the HD's being 2nd in the list, will be corrected.
> Just not sure how long it will take though.


Nashville HDs are first now that the channels are back.

So Earl - any indication of the root cause of the problem tonight?


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Nashville HDs are first now that the channels are back.
> 
> So Earl - any indication of the root cause of the problem tonight?


YOU DONT LIKE ETIOLOGY :lol:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

jheda said:


> YOU DONT LIKE ETIOLOGY :lol:


I've heard too many doctors testify about "unknown etiology" to ever like the word.


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

jheda said:


> TIME TO MAKE A FAVORITES


I have favorites set up, but even though the SD channels aren't in the guide, it still tunes to them when I hit the Ch number on the remote. Doesn't matter if a channel is in the guide or not, directly tuning to a number goes to that channel.

But good news they will fix it. Thanks for the info Earl.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Knepster said:


> I have favorites set up, but even though the SD channels aren't in the guide, it still tunes to them when I hit the Ch number on the remote. Doesn't matter if a channel is in the guide or not, directly tuning to a number goes to that channel.
> 
> But good news they will fix it. Thanks for the info Earl.


YOU ARE RIGHT, I JUST NEVER USE THE CHANNEL NUMBER ANYMORE, JUST THE UP AND DOWN KEY OR ENTER THROUGH THE QUICK GUIDE....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> So Earl - any indication of the root cause of the problem tonight?


Nah... no word.


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

I lost my NY hd channels today in Boston around 2pm. I called and said it was an fcc thing. I'm not happy about it at all. Especially since my locals are horrible. I'm at work now and don't no whats going on. Hopefully their back or the local mpeg 4's are fixed. Has anyone else lost there's?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mazter said:


> I lost my NY hd channels today in Boston around 2pm. I called and said it was an fcc thing. I'm not happy about it at all. Especially since my locals are horrible. I'm at work now and don't no whats going on. Hopefully their back or the local mpeg 4's are fixed. Has anyone else lost there's?


Everyone lost theirs around 6pm (EST) but they should all be back up by now.

Not sure if something like that happened in spot areas around 2pm (EST)


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank you Earl!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Another great reason to turn on OTA


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Knepster said:


> It has changed to that here in Denver too. I hope they change it back. Very frustrating to hit 9 and go to the SD channel.


Are you getting SD on Channel 7?? Channel 9 seems to be OK for me, but 7 has not been broadcasting in HD since "Lost" last night....

I tried calling KMGH, but their switchboard is closed.

*Update:*

I just reached a technician at KMGH. The reason why the syndicated shows are not broadcast in "true" HD is because this local affiliate doesn't have the equipment that is compatible with the feed from King World. Instead, they're showing in upconverted SD.


----------



## g4jedi (Aug 21, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Another great reason to turn on OTA


Except for when your OTA location sucks and you only pick up 2 local channels! :nono: This is why enabling OTA really has no effect for me. I plan on taking that ugly antenna off my roof now that I have the HR20.


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

I have just talked with my wife. I have lost my NY hd feeds . I called D* earlier today and was told it is an fcc thing. I was hoping it was related to the problems everyone experienced today. I'm I the only one who lost there distant hd feeds today or what? I thought there whould be a huge outcry in the forums today. D* told me this started on nov 6 and they named Boston, Baltimore, New York , Philly and a few more. I knew it was coming eventually from the mail they have sent in the past but I was hoping it would just fall by the wayside. I did recieve my last note from D* in Aug stating I would loose my Distant hd feeds on Nov 1. They should have atleast waited until they straightened out the local Mpeg 4 problems and enable OTA on the hr20 700.:nono2:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

mazter said:


> I have just talked with my wife. I have lost my NY hd feeds . I called D* earlier today and was told it is an fcc thing. I was hoping it was related to the problems everyone experienced today. I'm I the only one who lost there distant hd feeds today or what? I thought there whould be a huge outcry in the forums today. D* told me this started on nov 6 and they named Boston, Baltimore, New York , Philly and a few more. I knew it was coming eventually from the mail they have sent in the past but I was hoping it would just fall by the wayside. I did recieve my last note from D* in Aug stating I would loose my Distant hd feeds on Nov 1. They should have atleast waited until they straightened out the local Mpeg 4 problems and enable OTA on the hr20 700.:nono2:


Nope, unrelated to the MPEG4 outage earlier. Looks like you've indeed lost your HD DNS feeds.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

mazter said:


> I have just talked with my wife. I have lost my NY hd feeds . I called D* earlier today and was told it is an fcc thing. I was hoping it was related to the problems everyone experienced today. I'm I the only one who lost there distant hd feeds today or what? I thought there whould be a huge outcry in the forums today. D* told me this started on nov 6 and they named Boston, Baltimore, New York , Philly and a few more. I knew it was coming eventually from the mail they have sent in the past but I was hoping it would just fall by the wayside. I did recieve my last note from D* in Aug stating I would loose my Distant hd feeds on Nov 1. They should have atleast waited until they straightened out the local Mpeg 4 problems and enable OTA on the hr20 700.:nono2:


I am dreading the day it happens to me here in Philly. I didn't get any emails yet. And I agree, if I have to depend on MPEG locals for HD, then I will be watching/recording much more SD. The only network show I actually watch is Ugly Betty, a great HD show. But with all the sound dropouts and other crap, even if it's not related to the HR20 itself, the local HD channels are to unreliable right now. I just checked and I still am getting the NYC feeds. It made the HR20's recording bearable, because the MPEG2 HD feeds worked well. If they take those, this is gonna stink until it shakes out. I'll be on the phone with retention a lot more when that happens, at least trying to get more programming credits for the pain and misery.

OTA doesn't help me because my location stinks in terms of reception.


----------



## jwren (Nov 10, 2006)

Well I just got installed today and mine went out too, I called and they were going to send a tech back out tomorrow or Sat as they thought it was a bad lmb.... Then I read this thread after I noticed it came back on and my signal came back and called them back and they said that it was a known issue and was fixed, just due to the upgrade.. Nice way to start the day with my new HR20...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hmm mine are out again...anyone else?


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> hmm mine are out again...anyone else?


Mine went out briefly (the 771 message or whatever?). But they seem to be ok now...just a brief glitch it seems.


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

Did anyone ever find out what the root cause of Thursday's MPEG4 outage was?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Guess I'm alone, reset fun times ahead lol.


----------



## MoonBear (Nov 11, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Guess I'm alone, reset fun times ahead lol.


Nope, down here in Richardson.

Don


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MoonBear said:


> Nope, down here in Richardson.
> 
> Don


Thanks Moon, guess it's a DFW thing. Lmao, I'd just started a reset before you posted. :lol:


----------



## MoonBear (Nov 11, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Thanks Moon, guess it's a DFW thing. Lmao, I'd just started a reset before you posted. :lol:


Back up!


----------

